# fletching



## *Archeress* (Nov 1, 2007)

hey all, i was wondering what type of fletchings you guys used. i have the solid plastic kind, but i keep ripping them  if i got the feather kind would that be better?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

What kind of rest to you have? I use 4" Duravanes and Blazers! Both work great!!!!

:welcomesign: to ArcheryTalk!!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

No. Feathers are worse in terms of durability. I suggest Duravanes or Flex-Fletches...That's all I use.


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

i use the micro blazers and they work good 4 me if u want to switch to feathers they got there advantages and disadvantages a cool thing about them is they actuly colapse as they go through a rest but after soom use maybe a pass through here and there they will get frayed and u will eventualy have to refletch em.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm shooting FOBs!:darkbeer:

Next best thing to a FOB IMO is QuickSpins


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

bigram said:


> I'm shooting FOBs!:darkbeer:
> 
> Next best thing to a FOB IMO is QuickSpins


Quickspins don't work as well with a Whisker Bisquit!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

i would go for flex fletch. in all 3 years that i have used them i just ripped 3 and i shoot at least 60 arrows a day.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

fethers for trad and blazers for compound


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Bohning Blazers.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

Blazers!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i would not use feathers they are not as strong as normal flechings.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

feathers are the BEST. i was just given some easton arrows with feathers and they are so accurate and so Quiet it is unbelievable. i shoot a mathews with is very quiet with plastice vanes then i got feathers and wow my bow does not make a sound they are great.


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

currently I am shooting blazers, but in the near future(end of this bow season) I will be switching back to feathers. Why, you may ask? because feathers are much lighter than most vanes, which equuals a faster arrow, aslo they are much easier to tune, as any contact you have will mean nothing as they will fold down. Now while I do not have any noticeable contact on my bow, they are nice for if you happen to glance a tree limb in the woods,,instead of missing or enough of a deflection to wound the deer, it while be more likely end up in a kill. Also feathers will steer any broadhead equipt arrow better than most anything out there. Also I like the looks of a feather over vanes. The only pluses that I got from shooting the blazers over the feathers where that they would be waterproof if it rained, but since i wasn't in the woods anytime when it did rain this season i did not have a problem there. Also vane will tend to be a little more durable if they are directly hit, but if you have to be worried about that then you might want to think bout shooting different spots, and not shooting groups. Even still, when I shot groups with feathers, the only times that i realy had to refletch was when I would hit the quilll and rip half the feather off. Also just because there may be parts of the feather missing you really dont have to refletch them as they can be fairly beat up and still guide field point as good if not better than vanes, but they will tend to get louder if damaged as such.

Godspeed
Levi


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Feathers are the way to go. Tough, silent, and natural. I haven't refletched my current blunt practice arrow with Eastern two feltch yet, despeite ALOT of abuse. Vanes don't last nearly as long IMO, as the rip, featehrs slide. There are also several products you can purchase to waterproof your feathers, but I don't use them and shoot frequently in the rain. Just wave your arrow to "pop them up". A note though- to increase your durability, wrap the front of the tips down. This helsp prevent them from getting torn up and off. Allows for a "cleaner release" too, which is most noticed when you shoot them off your hand:wink:. How I fletch my arrows, i don't even glue them, jus tie them down.


----------



## *Archeress* (Nov 1, 2007)

well my problem is that i keep hitting them with other arrows and ripping them, here, ill post a pic (if i can)


----------



## *Archeress* (Nov 1, 2007)

oops, okay does this work? there we go


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Large image is large.

The most you can do is switch to a lower profile or tougher, stiffer vane. Feathers are a good idea too.

Or, shoot spots.


----------



## *Archeress* (Nov 1, 2007)

haha, sorry that is huge, yeah i do shoot a 3 spot, but i shoot 6 per end (for practice) but feathers might fix that? maybe are my points too sharp?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

*Archeress* said:


> haha, sorry that is huge, yeah i do shoot a 3 spot, but i shoot 6 per end (for practice) but feathers might fix that? maybe are my points too sharp?


do you use broad heads? if you shoot 6 broad heads in one target before getting your arrows then that is your problem. shoot broad heads one at a time. if you use field points them you shouldn't have a problem with feathers at all. feathers are the BEST!!!!!!! :wink:

do you use 3d targets or something like hay. hay will mess you fetching up real bad. trust me i speak from experance


----------



## *Archeress* (Nov 1, 2007)

emm, sorry to sound dumb, but what are broad heads (i dont know all the technical terms)


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> do you use broad heads? if you shoot 6 broad heads in one target before getting your arrows then that is your problem. shoot broad heads one at a time. if you use field points them you shouldn't have a problem with feathers at all. feathers are the BEST!!!!!!! :wink:
> 
> do you use 3d targets or something like hay. hay will mess you fetching up real bad. trust me i speak from experance


Hay never messed up my vanes......



*Archeress* said:


> emm, sorry to sound dumb, but what are broad heads (i dont know all the technical terms)


It is used for hunting! It is a razor sharp point that is made to pentrate.


As for you point being to sharp, I doubt it! How many arrows do you shoot for a group?


----------



## *Archeress* (Nov 1, 2007)

ohh, okay well i guess i knew what that was, but just not called the same thing  only six for a single spot (for groups or anything) and 2 per spot for a 3 spot


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Hay never messed up my vanes......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do it a lot and if your arrows go all the way throw the hay with seperate the vanes from the shaft.  i messed up about 1 and a half DZ. doing that.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

If hay is messing up your arrows you need to have them glued on better or quit buying the cheap ones!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> do it a lot and if your arrows go all the way throw the hay with seperate the vanes from the shaft.  i messed up about 1 and a half DZ. doing that.


What glue are you using?



Bowhunter500 said:


> If hay is messing up your arrows you need to have them glued on better or quit buying the cheap ones!


Exactly what I was thinking....


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> What glue are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking....


Great minds think alike!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> What glue are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking....


i have no idea!!!!!!!!! i bought them and them after about shooting 4o times in a bale they mess up. o well i am not using hay anymore anyway. i got the arrows at walmart on sale for 30 arrows or like 36 dollars


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Heres what you need to do. Trash the whisker biscuit, because look at it this way. It like shooting an arrow through a drive through carwash. isnt it? all the bristles throw the arrow off. The only advantage to this arow rest is that the arrow cant fall off. But here the thing, You can get a arrow holder for all drop aways now, and these fly soo much better than through a whisker biscuit.

You can shoot anu vanes with the biscuit


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Heres what you need to do. Trash the whisker biscuit, because look at it this way. It like shooting an arrow through a drive through carwash. isnt it? all the bristles throw the arrow off. The only advantage to this arow rest is that the arrow cant fall off. But here the thing, You can get a arrow holder for all drop aways now, and these fly soo much better than through a whisker biscuit.
> 
> You can shoot anu vanes with the biscuit


You can shoot any vane without* the biscuit.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i shoot foobs much easier than flethcing just pop off the nock throw on the fob put back on the nock and your ready to go


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

2wyoming said:


> Heres what you need to do. Trash the whisker biscuit, because look at it this way. It like shooting an arrow through a drive through carwash. isnt it? all the bristles throw the arrow off. The only advantage to this arow rest is that the arrow cant fall off. But here the thing, You can get a arrow holder for all drop aways now, and these fly soo much better than through a whisker biscuit.
> 
> You can shoot anu vanes with the biscuit


-Dropaways have more moving/small parts.
-Some dropaways cost significantly more than a biscuit.


It's all preference.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> -Dropaways have more moving/small parts.
> -Some dropaways cost significantly more than a biscuit.
> 
> 
> *It's all preference.*


And what you are going to use it for (hunting, 3-d, target, etc.)


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Archeress* said:


> well my problem is that i keep hitting them with other arrows and ripping them, here, ill post a pic (if i can)



Well maybe you shouldnt be such a good shot:wink:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

**Frost Bite** said:


> And what you are going to use it for (hunting, 3-d, target, etc.)


It's still preference. You could use a biscuit for target if you really wanted to.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> It's still preference. You could use a biscuit for target if you really wanted to.


Your correct on the preference part! 

I just like the fact of knowin my arrow is free of any obstructions when leaving my rest! For a clean smooth shot!

But thats just me!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Your correct on the preference part!
> 
> I just like the fact of knowin my arrow is free of any obstructions when leaving my rest! For a clean smooth shot!
> 
> But thats just me!


Agreed.

And actually, You can get a drop away, for less than a biscuit. Example, the Cobra, and Alpine drop away.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

2wyoming said:


> And actually, You can get a drop away, for less than a biscuit. Example, the Cobra, and Alpine drop away.





CA_Rcher12 said:


> -Some dropaways cost significantly more than a biscuit.


:wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> It's still preference. You could use a biscuit for target if you really wanted to.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


>


DITO.

Using a biscuit for target shooting isnt a very wise choice.
You cant hardly hold a tight group.
But as you said, Preference


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2007)

or you can get an awesome rest like myne


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Crispy said:


> or you can get an awesome rest like myne


Id rather use that than a biscuit. More arrow clearance.


----------



## *Archeress* (Nov 1, 2007)

so basically, because I shoot compound, are the blazers are better than the feathers for fletchings?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

If you shoot a biscuit, yes Blazers would be much better. They dont wrinkle, and fly quick through the biscuit.


----------

